# Angeln am Bolmensee - Schweden im "Winter"!



## zanderlord (14. Februar 2007)

hallo freunde des angelsports,

ich war weil ich noch etwas urlaub hatte am gr. bolmensee in südschweden.
habe 2 angeln mitgenommen um etwas zu angeln ohne das ich dachte das es was bringt ! - der kumpel auch !
denkste : wir haben um diese jahreszeit einge ( 14) zander alle über 70 cm und hechte ( haben wir nicht gezählt) gefangen - und das mit köderfisch von land aus !

unglaublich aber wahr !

ps- hab noch einige termine frei - könnt ihr euch anschauen unter www.freetravelnet.de

was sagt ihr dazu das mann neuerdings dermasssssssssssen viiiiielllll fisch um diese jahreszeit dort fangen kann ?
hat das einer schon mal erlebt ?

gruss
zanderlord


----------

